# Need help with applying for jobs in Sydney



## ant (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a NZ citizen planning to move over to Sydney next year. The thing I'm worried about the most now is getting a job. 

I have graduated from Auckland university with an engineering degree and have 4 years computer trouble shooting experience (client OS only, no server), by working at a small IT company. I have also recently passed my first Microsoft certification exam.

I was wondering, since I am in NZ now, what is a good way for me to apply for a job in Sydney from here? Should I just apply on websites like Seek? What happens if I get called for an interview? Do most companies in Sydney do phone interviews, or do I have to fly over, stay in Sydney for a few days just for the interview then fly back to NZ? And if I do get an offer for a job, I will have to quickly pack everything I have in NZ, carry everything to Sydney and quickly find a place to stay? Sorry if these questions sound silly but this is the first time I try to apply for a job overseas so am not sure how it works.

I have also thought of applying for a job once I arrive in Sydney but I will only have enough money to stay for 1-2 months without a job. I am not only looking for IT or engineering jobs. I am looking for anything. As long as I have a job that can pay for my foods, rent and bills, then I'm happy.

Also, since I won't have a car in Sydney, I will have to rely on public transport to get to work. Is the public transport system good enough to get to most places? I have been to Sydney before but was there only for travelling.

Thanks for any help provided.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Public transport in Sydney is quite good, you will be able to get to most places using busses/trains or combination of both. This should be the least of your worries.

It might be worth applying for jobs while you are in NZ, as Sydney employers are quite open to Kiwis due to huge kiwi population here. However there are two things to note:

- Employers still strongly prefer local based employees, i.e. people already in Sydney. This even applies to people looking for jobs in Sydney while in Melbourne/Brisbane.
- We are entering into a very quiet period now, Dec-mid Jan there will be hardly any activity in job market. And it will only pick up towards the end of month.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you are looking for just anything, you should start applying from NZ and see how things turn out. In your cover letters/Resumes underline the fact that you are currently in NZ and will move to Sydney as soon as they need you to. Not all companies will go for it but some will definitely be open. After all, New Zealand is the closest country to Australia and I think they honor both qualification and NZ work experience.


----------

